# Cambalache > Cambalache - General >  mmmmmagia!!

## Sabrina

Un saludo grande! 


Me presento: soy Sabrina, y me encanta encantar con mis ilusiones. 

Soy maga y pienso que la magia de verdad existe... Como ya dijeron Mary Poppins y Peter Pan, sólo hay que creer!!!

Es genial ver la cara de los adultos cuando hago aparecer mi pañuelo violeta de mis manos vacías!!!

Besos con mucha, mucha magia!!

----------


## 3_de_diamantes

Hola Sabrina!

Encantado de que encanté encantar a la gente.

¿Llevas mucho tiempo en la magia? ¿Alguna preferencia, (cartas, monedas, escena, cerca)?

Ya verás, como vas a recibir una calurosa bienvenida. 
*Vigila con un tal O'Malley ....

----------


## mariio

holas 3 d diamantes tiene razon xD
bienvenida y cmo ers muger bienvenida 2 veces!
pues mas o menos lo mismo q haces escena, micromagia...?
un saludo

----------


## ExTrEm0

Que sepas que hay 2 magas más por aquí, Ella y Zhoraida. Espero que aprendamos de ti y tú de nosotros.

P.D.-->  ¿De dónde eres? ¿Qué magia haces? Veo que magia de cerca por eso del pañuelo...

----------


## Dow

> Que sepas que hay 2 magas más por aquí, Ella y Zhoraida. Espero que aprendamos de ti y tú de nosotros.




y brujilla, y maria bella, y (cuando aparece) carmen... y... no recuerdo más en estos momentos...


bienvenida, Sabrina!

----------


## juanete

Féminas, sean todas bien venidas, es un verdadero placer, tener mas compañeras foreras.

----------


## maria bella

Bienvenida!!

Ya somos más magas!! 
Perdonad, que no postee, pero es que de momento todas mis dudas se resuelven en el buscador.

Un beso mágico para todos
Maria Bella

----------


## mariio

> Bienvenida!!
> 
> Ya somos más magas!! 
> Perdonad, que no postee, pero es que de momento todas mis dudas se resuelven en el buscador.
> 
> Un beso mágico para todos
> Maria Bella


hola maria no savia yo d tu existencia xD

----------


## Dow

por favor, mario ¬.¬


y hay que felicitarla, ojalá todo el foro fuera como ella... y usa el buscador! toma ya! yupi! y tal...

bienvenida de nuevo Sabrina

----------


## zarkov

Para mmmmmagia la que consiguen las chicas en este foro. ¡Menudos recibimientos!

Me apunto. Bienvenida Sabrina.

----------


## Platiquini

Bienvenida

----------


## eidanyoson

¡¡¡Joe!!!

 Yo no tuve tanto recibimiento. Me voy a registrar de nuevo y me voy a llamar Mónica por ejemplo, o "Pichoncito" o "Biselada" y seguro que solo de saluditos llego a mil hilos.

 (de todas maneras bienvenida, no va contra ti, si no con los salidillos estos... 8)  por cierto, tu también mueves la nariz la hacer magia?)

----------


## Patrick I. O'Malley

Siempre supe lo tuyo, Eidan. No eran normales tus pedidos de 'tutús' de ballet a Mariano......

----------


## mariio

omalley es un crack la verdad esq yo tmpoco tube recibimiento asique propongo saludar a todos lo mas posible a ver kien es el nuevo usuario con un post mas grande oks?
xD

----------


## ExTrEm0

Eso eso, pónganse todos como tías y luego los que serán bien recibidos serán los tíos como yo   :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## mariio

> Eso eso, pónganse todos como tías y luego los que serán bien recibidos serán los tíos como yo


pero si nos ponemos todos como tias solo saludariamos a los tios problemon problemon

----------


## Patrick I. O'Malley

> ... a ver kien es el nuevo usuario con un post mas grande oks?
> xD


 ¿Por qué cada vez que una dama asoma por el foro acabáis siempre queriendo ver quién es que que lo tiene más grade? ?¿Y os preguntáis por qué hay tan pocas chicas magas? (me pregunto anhelante) Tíos, ¡las espantáis!

----------


## zarkov

> ¡¡¡Joe!!!
> 
>  Yo no tuve tanto recibimiento. Me voy a registrar de nuevo y me voy a llamar Mónica por ejemplo, o "Pichoncito" o "Biselada"


Tendrías que cambiar la foto   :Lol:   pero seguro que funcionaba. Por cierto, si seré torpe que hasta hace unos días no había leído bien tu nombre.

----------


## ExTrEm0

Ruso, tranquilo, a todos nos pasa eso  :Wink1:

----------


## ignoto

Justo antes de enviar esto a cambalache tengo que decir que si Eidanyoson se registra como "Pichoncito" pero con su foto actual empezará a parecerme muy, muy sospechoso.

----------


## Patrick I. O'Malley

> *Vigila con un tal O'Malley ....


Oye, malguaje, acabo de darme cuenta de este comentario tuyo en la primera página. Elige baraja y padrinos. Nos separarán 14 pasos (siete de cada uno) y ya te puedes preparar porque te voy a destrozar la visual a naipazos. :evil:

----------


## eidanyoson

Pareceis tontos, si me registrara así, claro que cambiara de foto. Pondría una en la que disimulara mi hombría, por ejemplo, la de Schwarzenegger.
 Cómo voy a poner la misma foto, hombre, cantaría mucho...

----------


## DaniOrama

De un simple saludo inocente al travestismo de Eidanyoson... a lo que nos lleva las hormonas en el foro...

----------


## ExTrEm0

DaniOrama, ¿nunca te han dicho que te pareces a Criss Angel?

----------


## DaniOrama

Felipe opina que soy jesucristo con ojeras :D

Yo aprovecho fotos de Criss Angel en el messenger y la gente cree que soy yo. Tiene una chulísima, la de la portada del Genii de Junio del 2005 (creo) que sale con un montón de cartas volando alrededor...

----------


## brujilla

hola sabrina!! bienvenida !! espero qeue aprendas mucho por aki. A mi cada vez me gusta mas la magia  :D

----------


## Sabrina

Vaya recibimiento!!


Me alegro mucho gracias a tod@s!  En especial, y no es por discriminar , a mis compañeras magas, eh chicas, somos pocas pero eh nuestra magia debe hacerse notar!! 

La verdad es que no me gusta ponerme limites, me gusta todo, aunque lo mio es la magia de cerca (pañuelos, cuerdas y cartomagia). 

Besotes

----------


## zhoraida

> DaniOrama, ¿nunca te han dicho que te pareces a Criss Angel?


Ja ja igualito!!!, por cierto ten cuidado con los derechos de imagen  que luego te denuncian como a mi shakira cuando me puse una foto suya en el messenger y la gente creia que era yo....
Hola killa bienvenida!! y ten cuidado con estos ejem ejem que luego to se sabe.
UN saludo

----------

